# 16 gauge federal steelshot trade for 16 gauge lead shot



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bought a box of 16 gauge steel 2&3/4 inch #2 shot.Cant shoot it in my old savage 16 gauge-O,- would trade for box of 16 gauge lead shot.PM if interested.Or call 801-803-8687 leave message as sometimes I dont hear it ring.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What choke is your Savage 16?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Model 755,looks like it had a choke and has been removed


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> Bought a box of 16 gauge steel 2&3/4 inch #2 shot.Cant shoot it in my old savage 16 gauge-O,- would trade for box of 16 gauge lead shot.PM if interested.Or call 801-803-8687 leave message as sometimes I dont hear it ring.


:bump:


----------

